# Installing a 30" Frigidaire induction cooktop



## WILL1E (Apr 11, 2019)

We just had our new granite countertops installed so i'm planning next steps for installing the cooktop onto the island.

The manual calls out the use of a granite install kit, which is a joke for $130. It's the exact same brackets that come with the cooktop with the addition of some holes and a tube of high temp sealant. Needless to say i'll just be drilling the holes into my brackets and i found the exact same sealant on Amazon for $9.

Anyways, the real question is, don't you put any sealant between the cooktop and the granite to prevent spills from leaking into your cabinet? The manual says nothing about it. There's about a 1/16" between the granite and cooktop glass which appears to be how it's designed to fit. I just can't believe you wouldn't put some sort of sealant down.

Thoughts?


----------



## WILL1E (Apr 11, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

I would be concerned that if you use silicone type sealant between the glass cooktop and the counter, you'll have trouble if you ever need to remove the cooktop for repair. You would need to carefully remove the sealant before lifting the cooktop out and you'd risk cracking the glass if you don't get it all out. A new glass panel runs around $400. 



Other cooktops use a thin foam tape to seal this gap. I would have thought your cooktop would have included some. 



I've used this tape below as a substitute. It works well and holds up over time. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XCGYFLP


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If you feel you must seal with silicone, I wouldn't seal under the edge of the cooktop. I'd seal around the edge, so that the silicone is only in contact with the vertical edge (although it's kind of rounded). That way, should you need to remove it, you can use a single edged razor blade cutter to shave the rubber off along the surface of the counter, which looks pretty smooth.

But the foam tape mentioned above sounds good too. Only problem I have is that it could soak up food and grease.


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

huesmann said:


> But the foam tape mentioned above sounds good too. Only problem I have is that it could soak up food and grease.



It's closed cell foam, so things don't soak into it. Food and grease might get on the outer surface, but it cleans up pretty easily.


----------

